# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Modifikasi pakan Floating jadi Singking

## david_pupu

halo om2 semua mau share sedikit nih, 

ini cara saya kasih makan ikan koi yg makannya pemalu, 

yaitu pakai singking food tapi ngk perlu beli khusus pakan singking, bisa modif dari pakan floating ko hehehehehehe :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky: 

yg diperlukan : 

1. wadah yg ketat udara dan ketat air ( diisi air dan dibalik tidak tumpah ) 

2. selang silicon  6 mm

3. suntikan 50 ml '

4. connector luer lock male and female tread with barb fitting

5. pakan floating tentunya


nah tuh connector dan selang udah kepasang di tutup wadah agar ketat udara dari bagian dalam dikasih silicon sealant 


kita coba ya, ini pakan campur2, nih. di isi sesuai kebutuhan 


di isi air hingga agak penuh seperti mau tumpah, tujuannya agar jumlah udara yg disedot jadi tidak banyak 




tutup rapat siap di sedotttttt



sedot deh berkali2, tujuannya membuat vaccum agar udara didalam pakan keluar dan tergantikan oleh air, prinsipnya simple ngk ada udara ya tenggelam deh 


tuh kan tenggelam  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky: 

tinggal sebar deh 


Selamat mencobaaaaaa

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

> kolam nya belum dikasih atap Om? 
> 
> iya tuh... sapu2 yang paling kanan, 55BU?


itu patin om, panjang sekitar 65 cm, stok cadangan makanan itu om hehehehehehe

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Itu mesti langsung sebar ya... Gak bisa dikeringin pakannya?
agayAsSn

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> lagi dicakepin ya om, biar layak jual. nanti dibuat threadnya


mana janjimu om????

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Biasanya kalo beli clay dimana mas david?? Dan harganya brp??
Terus manda fu itu apa??

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## userkoe

> halo om2 semua mau share sedikit nih, 
> 
> ini cara saya kasih makan ikan koi yg makannya pemalu, 
> 
> yaitu pakai singking food tapi ngk perlu beli khusus pakan singking, bisa modif dari pakan floating ko hehehehehehe
> 
> yg diperlukan : 
> 
> 1. wadah yg ketat udara dan ketat air ( diisi air dan dibalik tidak tumpah ) 
> ...


Malam om, Salam kenal y dri newbi.
Pada saat disedot air g ikut naik y om?

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jim Carey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

